# Sg Worse Than Hk Post.



## Johnny2Puffs (21/11/13)

Fastech changed to Singapore post as HK post had issues and took too long. Seems like it has changed now. Ordered 11 days ago and it does not even show up as "received" at SG post. At least HK post kept you informed after 3 days of FT posting your parcel. This sux.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

Maybe I'm a bit biased here but I do not understand the attraction to FT

I ordered from them twice:
Once got the 'Authentic' SLB Ego-v v2 - the bottom cap fell off when I took it out of the package, 3 weeks later the battery charge would last an hour before I had to recharge (which took 2 hours)
Then the LCD display started moving around in the housing, not to mention the battery level indicator reporting as fully charged, then when you disconnect from charger it drops to half immediately.

Secondly got some of their juice - took 6 weeks to get here and half of the 30ml bottle had leaked out into the package, making my cheap juice not so cheap anymore

But then again, if it wasn't for those experiences I would not have considered starting my own company...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (22/11/13)

True but Iwanted Protank 11's and nobody here has any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (22/11/13)

I dont think anyone has a protank 11

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (22/11/13)

Yes. Not even the 10, 9 or 8. SA sux.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (22/11/13)

We're making a Kanger order end of the month, so hang in there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (22/11/13)

After 12 days SG does not show my tracking number. Shows "Tracking Number Incorrect". WTF. Will wait another week at most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (23/11/13)

all mine says is information received

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/11/13)

Mine now says that too and adds that it does not imply that the physical article has been recieved. The slow HK post left the country after 5 days and SG post does not acknowledge the receipt of the article after 2 weeks.
Rather stay local. Perhaps I'm impatient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/13)

Hang in there guys! Best to do with Slowtech in my experience is to forget you ordered from them. Then at least you're surprised when it rocks up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

And hope its before xmas / new yrs.. chinas post going to slow down alot .. i men where better to get that (special inlaws... yess guys knw who im talking about ) a xmas gift that wont last till the new yrs .. and u cant beat china prices and quality to match the person you gifting too lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

well 3 weeks after purchase the singapore post website says that it has been shipped to south africa. 3 weeks after i purchased it. i'm just hoping they are slow in updating their system

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (21/2/14)

Has anyone received compensation for the extended wait period?



Lee


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Never heard anybody report that


----------



## ET (21/2/14)

had almost the same again this time round. 1 week before it even hits the post office over there. then it's wait on post office time. they need more staff


----------



## Matt (19/5/14)

denizenx said:


> had almost the same again this time round. 1 week before it even hits the post office over there. then it's wait on post office time. they need more staff



How long was shipping in total? Waiting on 2 parcels from them.


----------



## Alex (19/5/14)

Matt said:


> How long was shipping in total? Waiting on 2 parcels from them.



The last parcel took about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Matt (21/5/14)

Oke then still 3 to 4 weeks left of waiting. Still not at the postoffice that side. 
Ill just sit back relax and vape on.


----------

